

First XBox commercial? - caruana
http://www.winsyde.com/retro-rewind-watch-one-of-the-first-xbox-live-commercials-from-2002/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

======
bdsams
Were our tv's really that bad back then?

